# Olympic swimming pool



## existential

Hello, I am new in Dubai and love swimming. Do you know of any 50 meters (Olympic size) swimming pool open to the public (I am a woman) near the Marina or anywhere in Dubai? 
Thank you very much for your help
Sincerely.


----------



## sgilli3

Hi and welcome to the forum,
Im afraid, I dont believe there is an Olympic size pool in Dubai. There are a few 25 m pools ( a lot of which you need to join clubs to use).
The closest 25m pool would be at the Lakes, though you would need to join the club.
There is also a pool at the Jebel Ali Village Club (again you need to join).

The only free pool I can think of is the one at Mushriff park (near Mirdiff) - it also has a womens only pool


----------



## Elphaba

No use right now, but I understand there will be an olympic pool in Sports City. Could be several years until that is complete though.


-


----------



## sgilli3

Elphaba said:


> No use right now, but I understand there will be an olympic pool in Sports City. Could be several years until that is complete though.
> -


Only a couple of years??...must be running on time then..lol


----------



## maryos

*Swimming lengths*

I am interested in 25m pools, where you can swim lengths...



sgilli3 said:


> There are a few 25 m pools ( a lot of which you need to join clubs to use).
> The closest 25m pool would be at the Lakes, though you would need to join the club.
> There is also a pool at the Jebel Ali Village Club (again you need to join).


Are there any that are easily accessible from Downtown Burj Dubai? These sound a bit far... If only as part of club, that might also be of interest

Thanks!


----------



## mancgary79

existential said:


> Hello, I am new in Dubai and love swimming. Do you know of any 50 meters (Olympic size) swimming pool open to the public (I am a woman) near the Marina or anywhere in Dubai?
> Thank you very much for your help
> Sincerely.


The Indian Ocean is pretty big, not sure if it's 50M big though .


----------



## jmilez1

Its not use to right now. I know there will be an olympic swimming pool in sports city. It could be a few years until that project is completed.


----------



## Gavtek

If it's the same building I'm thinking of, the swimming pool will be a good bit away from Sports City, east of the Dubai Bypass Road towards the Outlet Mall.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

maryos said:


> I am interested in 25m pools, where you can swim lengths...
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any that are easily accessible from Downtown Burj Dubai? These sound a bit far... If only as part of club, that might also be of interest
> 
> Thanks!


The pool at the Address Dubai Mall, is 36m not sure if you can pay to use it if you not a guest of the place though.

H-B-H


----------



## Kirk Marks

maryos said:


> I am interested in 25m pools, where you can swim lengths...
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any that are easily accessible from Downtown Burj Dubai? These sound a bit far... If only as part of club, that might also be of interest
> 
> Thanks!


Yes Hayya at Al Manzl you will need to join the Hayya Club a great 25 m Pool


----------



## Kawasutra

You can also use the pool in front of the beach, it is appr. 25km long.....!
BTW its a bit warm at the moment.


----------



## ptoledo

Any pool with trampoline In Dubai? I want to jump!


----------



## mol

Hi all!


3 weeks since I'm here and I am still looking for a public swimming pool with lanes (minimum 25 meters if it is possible) to pay for swimming. 

¿Does anyone know any public swimming pool?

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## mol

Hello to all once more,


more than one month here and I have only gone to swim inside th sea, it's nice but during the week after the work it's not possible to swim inside darkness ehehehe

Does anyone know any swimming pool (25 meters, I dont care) to go 'by myself' and to pay for every swim journey? I dont want to do swim lessons, and all the information I've found is related to swimming lessons given in the public school's swimming pools (!)


thank you so much in advance for the reply!!!

S.C.R


----------



## mukallawi

Mushrif park- 25 meter swimming pool, i ve been using it since 2008, its quite good and clean, but dont go during weekends its very crowded, it open from 9:30 am - 9:30 Pm........annual fees is 360 aed, including the entry of the park.....Each entry is 20 aed (if u dont want to have membership)


----------



## mol

mukallawi said:


> Mushrif park- 25 meter swimming pool, i ve been using it since 2008, its quite good and clean, but dont go during weekends its very crowded, it open from 9:30 am - 9:30 Pm........annual fees is 360 aed, including the entry of the park.....Each entry is 20 aed (if u dont want to have membership)



Thank you so much for the information Mukallawi!!!


Do you know where is the main entrance ?? can I go from the bus stop that drops you near the road to the swimming pool ?? I was looking for the swimming pool in google maps but i have not found it... I heard the pool is not covered... could you tell us where the swimming pool is located in ?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mukallawi

yup, the main and the only entrance هis on Al Khawaneij Road after eppco petrol pump.then u need to walk from the bus stop around 15 minutes to the main entrance, then around 10 minutes also from the main entrance to the pool lol, the pool is uncovered (separate pool for ladies....)

Regards,,,


----------



## mol

well!, it is not very far distance from the main entrance... and it is also more sport, walking! Thank you!


----------



## mukallawi

i Am Looking For Swimming Partner??? Any1 interested??


----------



## diezelpower

I've been looking for ages for a decent swimming pool for doing laps that doesn't cost a fortune. It's incredible that a city of this size doesn't have a good public swimming pool facility.
I've heard there are pools in Al Mamzar and Mushrif park but something tells me they're not the cleanest establishments...:/
And the Aviation club, which is relatively near my flat, would cost about a 1000dhs per month...are they insane??
I suppose I can forget about anything in Sharjah...:/


----------



## vantage

swim breakwater to breakwater in the sea.
Measure the distance on google earth, and Bob's your uncle!

I intend to do this when it gets a bit cooler.
Far prefer open water swimming to lengths.
If you swim 3,000m, you know you've swum 3,000m, without pushing about 750m of those off a big concrete wall every 25m!

Must get used to the salt & 'chafing', though It's a tad rougher on the skin than the sea off Fife!


----------



## diezelpower

I tried swimming in the sea here a few months back when the temperature of the sea was still tolerably warm. Got stung by jellyfish twice. In no rush to try it again.

The point of going to the pool is that you can go whenever you like, all year long, in a temperature controlled body of water.


----------



## diezelpower

Well, for anyone scouring the internet in the future looking for a decent public lap pool in Dubai, I've found myself a nice 25 meter public swimming pool in Al Wasl sports club in Oud Metha, near Wafi. Still incredibly overpriced when compared to Europe at 500dhs per month but so are most things in this city.


----------



## Mr. TL

Jumeirah Beach Hotel has a 25m lap pool. It's likely that you can just walk up and use it. They never check, that I have seen.


----------



## diezelpower

Incidentally, anyone know what's going on with the fabled Mamdan Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid Sports Center...way out there in the middle of nowhere....? Seems like a fantastic facility but there doesn't seem to be any information about it on the internet...


----------

